# peptides-direct???..



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

just out of interest are they a uk based company???..

had trouble with many sites trying to use my visa debit card online..

it seems to have worked via this site so im presuming there uk based as prices etc are in uk format..

uk based any1 whose used them prior and know there g2g?????  ..


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

be careful where u use your card, mate....

6 months down the line you'll find tenners coming out of your account for things you've never ordered


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

i know the site has been used and mentioned by many on here mate  .. hence me heading to order from there.. i was just unsure as to wether its uk based as the site lead me 2 believe it is with shipping costs etc etc being royal mail and prices in £'s..

my problem was with propeptides site which i know is also g2g as plenty seem to have used  ..

you ever ordered from peptides-direct yourself mate?.. is it uk based?  ..


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I got put off by thier link to google check out that goes nowhere.


----------

